# dünne windjacke für übergangszeit



## -dave- (2. September 2013)

suche eine dünne windjacke für herbst/frühjahr.

es geht mir nur um windschutz, drunter dann zwiebelprinzip.

was sie umbedingt haben sollte ist belüftungsöffnungen und atmungsaktiv.

weiters <70 

momentan ich mal die hier aus einem der anderen threads gefunden: 
http://www.decathlon.de/laufweste-essential-wind-id_8184389.html

schaut ja auch ned schlecht aus aber ich würd halt gern wissen was es sonst noch so gibt und was ihr empfehlen könnt. gerne auch mit nicht so langweiligen farben wie die decathlon sachen.

schnitt: so ein mittelding - nicht hauteng aber auch nicht zu flatternd


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. September 2013)

das vaude zeug wird gerne genannt , ich hab selber keine.

aber die vaude air jacket und die Dundee zip off werden oft empfohlen, da geh ich mal davon aus die sind ganz ok.

hier ist grad eine vergÃ¼nstigt:
http://www.bike24.de/p110898.html

das decathlon teil hab ich zum testen bestellt, in schwarz mit neon gelben Elementen, vom material her richtig klasse, der schnitt ist zumindest ok, das was mir wenig gefallen hat sind die armabschlÃ¼sse, da kann man nicht richtig zuziehen/abdichten, der Klettverschluss ist zu gut 3cm kurz ausser man hat gorilla-arme.
preis/Leistung natÃ¼rlich wie so oft trotz allem der hammer bei decathlon, Ã¼ber teure YKKK markenreisverschlÃ¼sse bei ner 10â¬ jacke war ich fast schon schockiert.

eine die ich immer mal zum testen bestellen wollte aber die irgendwie immer ausverkauft ist wÃ¤hre die 
http://www.decathlon.de/jacke-helium-wind-herren-id_8246311.html

soll um die 100gramm haben und solide sein, fÃ¼r ultraleichtfreaks definitiv interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc_fahrer (3. September 2013)

Mavic Helium Jacket.


----------



## -dave- (3. September 2013)

die vaude dundee ZO schaut echt toll aus, abzippbare ärmeln ist ein nettes feature 

kann jemand was zur größe sagen ? schneidert vaude eher eng, normal oder weit ?

vom stoff her ist die aber eh dünn oder ? weil softshell hab ich eh schon, such eigentlich eher was dünnes 

sonst irgendwer erfahrungen damit ? 

die mavic schaut mir zu hautanliegend aus...


----------



## Aldar (4. September 2013)

also die dundee ist eher leger , hab sie in XL und fühle mich mit meinen 193cm/105kg nicht beengt, nehme sie auch zum wandern und für die stadt her


----------



## Trail-Fail (4. September 2013)

so was wie die decathlon helium jacke suche ich schon lange: leicht und platzsparend um immer im Rucksack mitzuführen. 
Schade dass die nicht lieferbar ist. Kennt jemand alternativen? Sollte, da eh meist nur im Rucksack, kein Vermögen kosten...


----------



## xc_fahrer (4. September 2013)

-dave- schrieb:


> die mavic schaut mir zu hautanliegend aus...


Das ist ja der Sinn der Sache: damit nichts wie wild flattert. Außerdem hat sie schön lange Ärmel, die auch in Lenkerhaltung nicht hochrutschen und sie ist vorne etwas kürzer geschnitten und hinten länger. 

Ich habe die Mavic in Göße M - ich bin 1,90. Ja, sie liegt eng an und man wird daher bei der Abfahrt nicht zum Ballon.


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. September 2013)

@_Trail-Fail_
was ist kein vermÃ¶gen? und ist ne kapuze wichtig oder nicht?

die rab cirrius pull-on/wind top soll ziemlich genial sein , wollt ich mir auch schon gÃ¶nnen Ã¤nliche specs wie das decathlon teil, um die 100gramm mit Kapuze.
http://hikinginfinland.com/2011/09/rab-cirrus-wind-top.html

der schnitt ist schÃ¶n sportlich und sollte auch fÃ¼rs bike 1A sein.

der herr da sagt das er damit bei -15Â° damit skifahren war und das Klima darin sehr angenehm war.

gelegentlich in ausverkÃ¤ufen in England fÃ¼r um die 40-50â¬ zu bekommen, hab letztes jahr ne aktion verpasst wo sie sogar fÃ¼r knapp 35â¬ verramscht wurde.


----------



## Trail-Fail (5. September 2013)

Naja, unter 50 wäre gut. Kaputze nach Möglichkeit ja. Muss jetzt auch nicht super ultraleicht 100g sein, 200g wäre auch noch ok aber Packmaß sollte halt schön klein sein, am besten in eine Tasche packbar.


----------



## -dave- (5. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> @_Trail-Fail_
> 
> 
> die rab cirrius pull-on/wind top soll ziemlich genial sein , wollt ich mir auch schon gönnen änliche specs wie das decathlon teil, um die 100gramm mit Kapuze.
> http://hikinginfinland.com/2011/09/rab-cirrus-wind-top.html



bekommt man die nur aus uk oder gibt es einen deutschsprachigen shop auch der rab hat ? bzw wo würde man sie in england bekommen ? 
das pertex material dürft ja recht gut sein.

edit: mhh, belüftungsöffnungen dürft die aber keine haben


----------



## Schelle (5. September 2013)

Ich habe mir bei Bike24 die Vaude Men's Gravit Jacket geholt. Hat zwar keine extra Belüftungsschlitze bin aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden.
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=29785;page=1;menu=1100,1121;mid=184;pgc=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (5. September 2013)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Muss jetzt auch nicht super ultraleicht 100g sein, 200g wäre auch noch ok.


 
dann kannst das normale zeugs von mavic, PI oder vaude auch nehmen wenns egal ist ob 100g oder 200g.

sicher gibt's rab zeug auch in deutschen Shops mal kurz in Google rein schon sollten sich paar finden.


----------



## -dave- (6. September 2013)

> sicher gibt's rab zeug auch in deutschen Shops mal kurz in Google rein schon sollten sich paar finden.


hab ich natürlich versucht, nach welchen keywords suchst du da ? 

ich hab versucht "rab outdoor" und "rab cirrus" aber bis auf einen shop namens fliegfix.com, der relativ teuer ist, hab ich nix gefunden.

edit:die vaude dundee ZO wäre ja "nur" 80% winddicht, wie ist das mit dem pertex material, ist das dann zu 100% dicht ?

edit2: eine pertex jacke mit belüftungsöffnungen dürfts scheinbar nicht geben ? marktlücke ?


----------



## polo (6. September 2013)

oftmals günstiger als die rab ist das ähnliche teil von montane:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Montane-Feat...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item9c02a91e99
ad edit 1 keine membran, also wohl ~95% winddicht
ad edit 2 nein, das pertexzeug wird für sehr leichte jacken verwendet, mit unterarm rvs wird die jacke unnötig schwer


----------



## -dave- (6. September 2013)

polo schrieb:


> oftmals günstiger als die rab ist das ähnliche teil von montane:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Montane-Feat...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item9c02a91e99
> ad edit 1 keine membran, also wohl ~95% winddicht
> ad edit 2 nein, das pertexzeug wird für sehr leichte jacken verwendet, mit unterarm rvs wird die jacke unnötig schwer



ja auf montane bin ich eh schon gestoßen, was mir halt sorgen macht ist der sportliche schnitt von denen, weil ich mit 180cm und 85kg doch ein bisserl bauch habe und wenn die dann so eng geschnitten ist...

edit: was mir noch immer ned ganz klar ist: brauch ich jetzt überhaupt eine mit fast 100% winddichtigkeit oder reicht 80% ? 
verwendung soll eben sein beim bergauffahren wenn der wind recht stark geht damit man ned auskühlt und dann noch abfahrt. dabei kanns auch sein dass hin und wieder asphalt passagen sind wo man 50kmh fährt... geht dann durch die 80% jacke schon merklich was durch ?


----------



## polo (6. September 2013)

meine erfahrung: montane ist schlanker, aber größer als rab geschnitten. mir (178cm, vielleicht 72kg) ist rab in m zu kurz und eng, in l zu lang und weit. montane ist schlanker, aber da passt m perfekt.


----------



## polo (6. September 2013)

kann man meinen text verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (6. September 2013)

-dave- schrieb:


> ich hab versucht "rab outdoor" und "rab cirrus" aber bis auf einen shop namens fliegfix.com, der relativ teuer ist, hab ich nix gefunden.
> 
> edit:die vaude dundee ZO wÃ¤re ja "nur" 80% winddicht, wie ist das mit dem pertex material, ist das dann zu 100% dicht ?


 
fliegfix zum Beispiel ist nicht teuer sondern verkauft meist zum normalpreis 80â¬.

die hatten vor paar Monaten auch das pull-on in aktion fÃ¼r 30â¬ drin statt 70â¬.
http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/p...Top-Men.html&gclid=CIC73cWrt7kCFRMQtAod3DkATg
http://www.backpackingforever.de/ca...tore=default&gclid=CI_W8tOrt7kCFQTHtAodxBYAcQ

 du musst da natÃ¼rlich outdoor Shops absuchen nicht bike Shops.

80% vs 100% ist einfach im sommer hat 80% nen leichten Vorteil da bishen wind durchgeht der kÃ¼hlt, das pertex zeug wÃ¼rd ich auch so um die ~95% schÃ¤tzen.

im winter oder eben bei kÃ¤lte ist mehr definitiv=besser.


----------



## -dave- (7. September 2013)

wie ist es eigentlich mit der geräuschentwicklung/rascheln bei den pertex jacken ?

edit: das gewicht wär mit eigentlich gar ned sooo wichtig, welche schwerere materialien bzw. konkret jacken wären den zu empfehlen?


----------



## polo (7. September 2013)

grobe aussage: pertex raschelt mehr als softshell, weniger als hardshell. leichtere softshells z.b.
http://catalog.bergans.de/Clothing/...olight-Jkt-RoyalBlue-XXXL--129239-p0000088659
http://www.outdoorresearch.com/en/mens/jackets/mens-ferrosi-hoody.html
etc.


----------



## -dave- (7. September 2013)

ok, hab jetzt doch die rab bestellt. ich denk der schnitt sagt mir eher zu als die montane und von den farben wars mir auch lieber. 
hab jetzt 58â¬ inkl. shipping aus england gezahlt.

edit: softshells wÃ¤ren vom preis wieder hÃ¶her gewesen und eine bergans softshell ohne membran hab ich eh schon. die wÃ¤r aber zur zeit noch zu warm.

edit2: grÃ¶Ãe hab ich L genommen, danke an polo fÃ¼r die infos diesbezÃ¼glich


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. September 2013)

die pertex Sachen rascheln unterschiedlich aber die superleichten Stoffe rascheln alle bishen, das pertex Equilibrium ist soweit ich weis fast raschelfrei aber eben auch deutlich schwerer.

da muss man bishen Kompromisse eingehn.


wenn da ist und du paarr tage gestestet hast sag mal grob die eindrÃ¼cke, brauche auch noch was im 100g Bereich, hatte zwar vor Ewigkeiten mal ne houdini aber mit heutzutage 120â¬ Listenpreis.....

seither keine 100g teil mehr gehabt.


----------



## Deleted253406 (8. September 2013)

-dave- schrieb:


> ja auf montane bin ich eh schon gestoßen, was mir halt sorgen macht ist der sportliche schnitt von denen, weil ich mit 180cm und 85kg doch ein bisserl bauch habe und wenn die dann so eng geschnitten ist...



Ich habe seit Herbst die Montane Featherlite Velo:
https://www.globetrotter.de/montane...tdir=desc&ratings_page=1&ratings_pagesize=all

Bei 187cm und knapp über 60 KG passt mir die "M" fast perfekt.
Am Hals und zwischen den Schultern könnten es ein paar mm mehr sein. Am Hintern ein paar cm weniger (bissi Sack-artig). Aber ansonsten sitzt das Ding top. Speziell der Gummizug unten. Da pfeift nix durch


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. September 2013)

-dave- schrieb:


> schaut ja auch ned schlecht aus aber ich würd halt gern wissen was es sonst noch so gibt und was ihr empfehlen könnt. gerne auch mit nicht so la



geh zum Aldi-Süd, Lidl, Penny und kauf dir dort eine Softshell 
f. 
14,99 euro.

Grund: Bei der Pearl Izumi sind die Reissverschlüsse nach paar Ausfahrten verrreckt. 
Pearl Izumi hat das mieseste Reissverschlussmaterial und bietet keinerlei 
Kulanz.

Daher: nur billig einkaufen, paar Monate, Jahre tragen - wegschmeissen.




ps. pearl Izumi habe ich verbrandt und ein video gedreht. Wer es sehen möchte bezahlt per paypal 5 euro.


----------



## Deleted253406 (8. September 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Bei der Pearl Izumi sind die Reissverschlüsse nach paar Ausfahrten verrreckt.
> Pearl Izumi hat das mieseste Reissverschlussmaterial und bietet keinerlei
> Kulanz.



Die Reißverschlüsse sind wirklich de letzte Mist.
Die klemmen oft schon im Neuzustand.

Außerdem haben viele der PI-Jacken einen recht merkwürdigen Schnitt. Speziell unten rum. So wirklich tauglich im Sinne von winddicht war da keine. Und hinten viel zu kurz geschnitten.


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. September 2013)

wenn ihr hier über die unmöglichen reisverschlüsse so simpft, von welchem Hersteller die kommen währe da interessant.


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> wenn ihr hier über die unmöglichen reisverschlüsse so simpft, von welchem Hersteller die kommen währe da interessant.



ich pers. simpfe ( schimpfe ) über Pearl Izumi + support gleich dazu.

Selten so ein Glump gekauft. Der miese support setzt der Sache noch 
eine Krone auf. 




ps. welches Benzin brennt besser; super oder super plus ! 
wer eine Kopie der Verbrennungsaktion haben möchte; nur zu.
5 euro in die Klassenkasse per paypal - was sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (8. September 2013)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Die Reißverschlüsse sind wirklich de letzte Mist.
> Die klemmen oft schon im Neuzustand.


 
soory aber es geht dir ja darum, und da ist die einfache frage was für ein Fabrikat ist das?
einfach nur ablesen was auf dem Zipper draufgestempelt, gedruckt oder geprägt ist?

ob ein asia Hersteller nen guten oder schlechten Support hat interessiert herzlich wenig da du ja sowiso die normale garantie bei in DE gekauften Produkten hast.

das bedeutet in den laden gehen mit dem Kassenzettel und umtauschen. ist das so schwer?


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> das bedeutet in den laden gehen mit dem Kassenzettel und umtauschen. ist das so schwer?



wenn aber der Laden pleite ist, wie so Viele die letzte Zeit, dann 
kommt der General-Supporter ins Spiel.

Der Supporter im Schwarzwald ist wohl auch schon pleite. Jetzt ist ein 
General-
supporter in Stuttgart zuständig und der will auch nix wissen. ( der Sauladen  - Paul + Knecht heisst der wohl oder so ähnlich )

Diesen Homies sollte man allen den Riegel vor schieben und nur noch bei 
Aldi-süd oder Hofer das Zeug kaufen...
nur noch - rein aus Protest.  Regendicht ist das Aldi-süd Zeug auch so und 
bei dem 
Preis darf man nicht meckern. 

Pearl Izumi ist Dreck, besser ********n-Dreck = Abfall ( wird eh verbrennt, das ganze P i Zeug in die Tonne, Benzin drüber, abrackeln, den Dreck ) 

hab voll den Hals


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. September 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> wenn aber der Laden pleite ist, wie so Viele die letzte Zeit, dann
> kommt der General-Supporter ins Spiel.


 


Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Die klemmen oft schon im Neuzustand.


 

jetzt sind wir mal schon weiter.
trotzdem unverständlich.
du kaufst was in nem "sportladen?" merkst danach das der reisverschluss fehlerhaft ist am ersten oder zweiten tag, da sowas ja im Neuzustand leicht feststellbar ist, dann gehst zurück zum laden und der ist in dem Moment pleite?


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. September 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> hör zu du x-ongo. Ich hatte die Softshell vor Weichnachten gekauft, extra. wg. dem cold weather.
> 3 x gefahren, danach war erst mal Weihnachten, 5 Meter Schnee, kurzer Frühling, ....dann noch mal 5 - 8 Ausritte mit der Softshell, weil man hat ja noch die Jenigen vom Aldi-süd und Hofer-Austria, die ja noch
> wunderbar
> funktionieren ( im Wechsel, wenn nass, nach Regenfahrten usw. )


 
ok
 also hast sie länger verwendet, dann selber warscheinlich kapput gemacht und jetzt ist PI der böse weil du nicht mit deinem zeug umgehen kannst.

und wennst nen Support anschreibst und dabei zwei dutzend schimpfworte mit einbaust wirst grundsätzlich in nem spamfilter landen, schon mal daran gedacht?


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ok
> also hast sie länger verwendet, dann selber warscheinlich kapput gemacht und jetzt ist PI der böse weil du nicht mit deinem zeug umgehen kannst.
> 
> und wennst nen Support anschreibst und dabei zwei dutzend schimpfworte mit einbaust wirst grundsätzlich in nem spamfilter landen, schon mal daran gedacht?




der ganze Saftlaften ist mir Wurschd.
Ich mach nur noch Negative-propaganda und jedem......


...jedem erzähl ich diese miese support Geschichte. Nicht mal bei apple
hatte man so ein derart Theater, wie bei diesen Kindergartenladen + supportGermany(+ignorante Deppen )

sogar der USA-support schüttelte nur den Kopf über derart Ignoranz. 
Darum wurde wohl dem 
schwarzwälter Support gekündigt. Der Stuttegarter wird wohl folgen? wenn er so weiter macht. 



ich bleib dabei und dazu stehe ich: Pearl Izumi ist ein Glump/Scheixx-Dreck-


die könne sich ihre Softshell in ihre Arscheloche stecken


----------



## Ulmi (8. September 2013)

...bitte weiter mit den dünnen Jacken...suche auch gerade eine....
sind ja schon mal richtig interessante dabei!


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. September 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> ...bitte weiter mit den dünnen Jacken...suche auch gerade eine....
> sind ja schon mal richtig interessante dabei!



Aldi Süd hat Eine im Angebot: Preis 14 euro 99  


3 Jahre Garantie ?


----------



## Ulmi (8. September 2013)

-dave- schrieb:


> ok, hab jetzt doch die rab bestellt. ich denk der schnitt sagt mir eher zu als die montane und von den farben wars mir auch lieber.
> hab jetzt 58 inkl. shipping aus england gezahlt.
> 
> edit: softshells wären vom preis wieder höher gewesen und eine bergans softshell ohne membran hab ich eh schon. die wär aber zur zeit noch zu warm.
> ...



wo haste die rab für den Preis gefunden?!


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. September 2013)

Google.
http://www.ultralightoutdoorgear.co...ize-large-2185ebonylarge&utm_campaign=froogle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (9. September 2013)

hier wird ne Windjacke gesucht kein softshell-Glump.

softshells sind leider grundsätzlich mist, auch die von Aldi.

in good old Germany gibt es grundsätzlich kaum was brauchbares kommt noch dazu.


----------



## -dave- (9. September 2013)

noch eine frage zum zwiebelprinzip: wenn ich bei jetzigen temparaturen fahren geh würde es prinzipiell reichen 1 schicht + windjacke. nur was soll die 1 schicht sein? nur ein langärmeliges unterleiberl oder nur ein langärmliges trikot ? oder ist das egal von der atmungsaktivität her ? 

oder überhaupt gleich kurzes unterleiberl + kurzes trikot ? dann würde aber die haut die windjacke berühren, keine ahnung ob das so gut ist... 

das trikot ist relativ dünn also von der wärme her ist es egal imho...


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> soory aber es geht dir ja darum, und da ist die einfache frage was für ein Fabrikat ist das?
> einfach nur ablesen was auf dem Zipper draufgestempelt, gedruckt oder geprägt ist?



Also mein Mann hat sich gerade eine PI zugelegt, am Reißverschluss steht dran: YKK 5CENt

Er findet sie toll, also soll er sie behalten. Mir passt der Schnitt vorne wie hinten nicht, also bleib ich bei meiner Gore Bike Wear...

Zur Qualität von PI kann ich nichts sonst sagen, hab sonst keine Produkte davon bislang.


----------



## lorenz4510 (9. September 2013)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Also mein Mann hat sich gerade eine PI zugelegt, am Reißverschluss steht dran: YKK 5CENt


 
somit schon mal was vom Marktführer, das der so schnell  flöten geht bezweifle ich.

  @_dave_ 

ausprobieren musst halt was dir reicht, ich hab bei jetzigem wetter 15-20° t-shirt + windbreaker an.

wenn das deinem temp emfinden reicht klasse, wenn nicht halt was langärmliges probieren.


----------



## -dave- (10. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> somit schon mal was vom Marktführer, das der so schnell  flöten geht bezweifle ich.
> 
> @_dave_
> 
> ...



ok, also es war an dem tag schon kälter als 15-20°C. 
egal worums mir eigentlich geht es gibt ja imho einen unterschied zwischen den materialien von funktionsunterwäsche und von funktionstrikots/shirts. meine frage zielte eher darauf ab was man eher drunter tragen soll unter der jacke. das trikot oder das unterleiberl ? 
wie gesagt die dinger sind ca. gleich warm.

was ist für die atmungsaktivität besser ?


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. September 2013)

hmmm atmungsativität is ja ein werbebegriff für dampfdurchlas.

da ist drunter halt etwas was am schnellsten wasser+ Wasserdampf wegleitet natürlich das beste.

Synthetik ist im wasserleiten unschlagbar , somit was aus Kunstfaser drunter, wenns um super atmungsativität geht.
 dann noch möglichst locker gewebt das ganze, das fördert den Transport des wassers zusätzlich.
und eben dieses kunststoffkleidungsstück in entsprechender wärmestärke das dir reicht.

eigentlich wie du dich sonst auch kleidest, nur nen tick wärmen da kein Futterstoff in der jacke ist.


must somit nur beachten :
Windjacken wärmen in der regel 0, manch einer sagt zwar 2-3° wärme ist drin mit nem windbreaker.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (10. September 2013)

hab mir heute die kleine leichte Endura Pakaja angeschaut, 49 Euro Stoff und Passform sehr angenehm Packmaß unglaublich klein! Genau das richtige für ddie Trikottasche...fürs gröbere hab ich ne Northface oder ne Platzangst...aber als Notfall Windjacke perfekt


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. September 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> ..aber als Notfall Windjacke perfekt


 
was ist der unterschied zwischen ner notfall und ner normalen?

was wiegt das teil hast ne digitalwaage daheim rumliegen?

wenn man einen der wichtigen produktaspekte wissen will schweigt sich der Hersteller netter weise genau darüber aus.


----------



## vitaminc (11. September 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Norröna Bitihorn Aero 60 ?

http://www.norrona.com/Products/0752-09/bitihorn-aero60-jacket-m

Wäre wohl ne Alternative zur Rab. Hat schon jemand die Rab und kann bisschen was dazu berichten, mich würde interessieren ob die Mütze über den Helm passt?


----------



## vitaminc (11. September 2013)

Hier wurden übrigens paar Modelle getestet, darunter auch die Norröna und Montane:
http://www.wandermagazin.de/downloads/wander/Test_03_2012_Shield_Jackets.pdf


----------



## Ulmi (11. September 2013)

http://road.cc/content/review/46972-endura-pakajak

guckst du mal hier...ca. 150g hab ich da rausgelesen. 
Wenn ich die englischen Tests zu der Jacke lese wird diese nur mit Lobeshymnen überschüttet. 
Hab sie selber kurz anprobiert....saß echt sehr angenehm! 
Leider gab sie es nur noch in XXL ich brauch sie aber in XL oder L. 

Gruß Ulmi


----------



## -dave- (11. September 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Norröna Bitihorn Aero 60 ?
> 
> http://www.norrona.com/Products/0752-09/bitihorn-aero60-jacket-m
> 
> Wäre wohl ne Alternative zur Rab. Hat schon jemand die Rab und kann bisschen was dazu berichten, mich würde interessieren ob die Mütze über den Helm passt?



woha, die hab ich übersehen, wär für mich auch interessant gewesen. bei bike24 um 70 zu haben. 
aber ich nehm an in dieser klasse werden die unterschiede eher vernachlässigbar sein und günstiger ist die rab auch noch. 

die endura hat keine kapuze, was ich bei anderen aktivitäten als radfahren schon für sinnvoll halte (z.B wandern). 

ich werde dann berichten wenn die rab geliefert wurde und ich sie getestet hab.


----------



## vitaminc (11. September 2013)

> woha, die hab ich übersehen, wär für mich auch interessant gewesen. bei bike24 um 70 zu haben.
> aber ich nehm an in dieser klasse werden die unterschiede eher vernachlässigbar sein und günstiger ist die rab auch noch.



Ich tue mir schwer im Ausland zu bestellen wegen des Rückversands, da ich nie sicher bin ob mir das Jäckchen auch wirklich passen wird. Was mir an der Norröna sehr gut gefällt sind die verstellbaren Zips am Ärmel, sind die gleichen wie an meiner Norröna Svalbard Flex1. Außerdem kommt mir der recht lange Schnitt der Ärmel sehr entgegen.

Bin mal gespannt auf deinen Bericht in Bezug auf die Rab, vorallendingen ob die Kapuze über den Helm passt.


----------



## Karup (11. September 2013)

Vaude Air Jacket, trage ich bei 15-20 Grad mit nem Shirt darunter.

Bei 10-15 Grad halt mit Shirt + Longsleeve oder ähnlichem.


----------



## decay (11. September 2013)

Ich fahr immer mit der Hardshell, gut, die kostet etwas mehr, ist aber dafür auch universell einsetzbar, trage meine für Alpin-Skilauf, Wandern, Biken, Tourenski. Packmaß ist grad noch klein genug und der Rest wird per Zwiebelprinzip gelöst.


----------



## -dave- (11. September 2013)

decay schrieb:


> Ich fahr immer mit der Hardshell, gut, die kostet etwas mehr, ist aber dafür auch universell einsetzbar, trage meine für Alpin-Skilauf, Wandern, Biken, Tourenski. Packmaß ist grad noch klein genug und der Rest wird per Zwiebelprinzip gelöst.



damit erreichts du aber nie die dampfdurchlässigkeit wie bei einer der hier angeführten windjacken. damit die hardshell wasserdicht ist brauchts eine membran und dadurch schwitzt man darunter automatisch mehr. 
hardshell kann eine regenjacke ersetzen (weil wasserdicht) aber imho keine windjacke. 
wandern und skifahren ist von der belastung auch ganz was anderes wie mountainbike bergauf, für snowboarden hab ich auch eine gore tex hardshell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (11. September 2013)

Keine Ahnung von der Outdoortheorie, wenn ich schwitze öffne ich halt unter den Ärmeln, oben etwas und vielleicht noch die Arme. Beim Skitouren hast Du ja ähnliche Belastung und auch da funktionierts.
Aber kann sein, dass ich nicht anspruchsvoll genug bin


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. September 2013)

decay schrieb:


> Aber kann sein, dass ich nicht anspruchsvoll genug bin


 

hat nix mit Anspruch zu tun.
 nur wenn mal das wasser von innen richtig raustropft und drunter alles feucht und nass ist dann vergehts einem halt total.

danke dÃ¼r den link die cosmique jacket sieht gut aus  und mit 100gramm genau sowas , was mir in der Sammlung noch fehlt, nur PU Beschichtung...und 80â¬...

ich hoff mal dieses jahr bekommt decathlon mal nachschub bei dem 30â¬ teil.

die frauenversion ist zumindest zu haben, geht sowas auch fÃ¼r nen mann?
http://www.decathlon.de/jacke-f300-helium-wind-damen-id_8272432.html


----------



## -dave- (11. September 2013)

decay schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung von der Outdoortheorie, wenn ich schwitze öffne ich halt unter den Ärmeln, oben etwas und vielleicht noch die Arme. Beim Skitouren hast Du ja ähnliche Belastung und auch da funktionierts.
> Aber kann sein, dass ich nicht anspruchsvoll genug bin



ist halt eine ganz andere herangehensweise. 
entweder man versucht mit einer jacke alles abzudecken (hardshell) und geht dadurch kompromisse ein, oder man hat verschiedene jacken für den jeweiligen einsatzzweck. in meinem fall wäre das eine gscheite windjacke und eine günstige regenjacke für ganz argen regen. meist ist die 2te herangehensweise trotzdem noch günstiger als eine hardshell.


----------



## vitaminc (11. September 2013)

Man sollte bei den ganzen Empfehlungen nie vergessen, dass es auch immer Regionabhängig und Subjektiv ist. Nicht jeder schwitzt gleich, nicht jeder fährt gleich, der eine bleibt bei Regen zu Hause, dem anderen ist es egal, usw..



> entweder man versucht mit einer jacke alles abzudecken (hardshell) und geht dadurch kompromisse ein, oder man hat verschiedene jacken für den jeweiligen einsatzzweck. in meinem fall wäre das eine gscheite windjacke und eine günstige regenjacke für ganz argen regen. meist ist die 2te herangehensweise trotzdem noch günstiger als eine hardshell.



Seh ich ähnlich, auch wenn das mit dem Preis je nachdem anders ausfallen kann. 

Was verstehst Du unter "günstige" Regenjacke?

Windjacke finde ich auch gut, gerade für die Übergangszeiten zum Schnell drüberziehen optimal. 

Ich habe dann noch ne weitere Jacke im Einsatz, speziell für kältere Tage, und zwar eine 1-Layer Softshell. Ist schwerer und vom Packmaß größer als ne Windjacke, hält dafür aber auch mehr aus und isoliert auch ne ganze Ecke besser. Durch viele Schichten (Zwiebelprinzip) könnte man natürlich auch beim Windbreaker bleiben, aber irgendwann sind es mir persönlich zu viele Schichten und ist in Anbetracht der Funktion schon wieder suboptimal.


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. September 2013)

in wie weit ist ne frauenjacke für nen man brauchbar hat sowas schon mal jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## vitaminc (11. September 2013)

@lorenz4510
Habe ich nicht probiert, aber das Wichtigste für mich an einem Kleidungsstück ist die Paßform. Ich vermute die Frauenklamotten sind im Bereich Schulter, Brust, Hüfte und Taille anders geschnitten, somit hängt es stark von deinem Körperbau ab, ob dir sowas passen könnte oder nicht


----------



## vitaminc (12. September 2013)

Ich war mal wieder etwas ungeduldig, und habe mir jetzt die Norrona Bitihorn Aero 60 bestellt. Und zwar in dem schönen Blau:






Hoffe die taugt, ansonsten Retoure  
Werde berichten!


----------



## lorenz4510 (12. September 2013)

wird sicher ok sein aber mit fast 200gramm doch ein brocken.


----------



## B767 (12. September 2013)

Karup schrieb:


> Vaude Air Jacket, trage ich bei 15-20 Grad mit nem Shirt darunter.
> 
> Bei 10-15 Grad halt mit Shirt + Longsleeve oder ähnlichem.



Die Vaude Air ist wirklich gut, ich denke mit einem langärmeligen Shirt auch unter 10 Grad noch OK (bin nicht so der Frierpitter ). Das Ding ist sogar für so manchen Regenguß gut, gerade bei den noch angenehmen Temps ersetzt die Air die noch zu dicke Escape (auch von Vaude). Wenn es nicht gerade aus Kübeln schüttet.

Das Ding ist bei Amazon für knapp 42 Euronen bezogen worden.

Grüße aus dem Pott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (12. September 2013)

@lorenz4510


> wird sicher ok sein aber mit fast 200gramm doch ein brocken



Angeblich soll die Norrona nicht so sehr rascheln, die Haptik soll nicht an Plastiktüte erinnern wie es bei vielen anderen ist, dafür nehme ich die 200 Gramm gerne in Kauf


----------



## MykBike (12. September 2013)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Die Reißverschlüsse sind wirklich de letzte Mist.
> Die klemmen oft schon im Neuzustand.
> 
> Außerdem haben viele der PI-Jacken einen recht merkwürdigen Schnitt. Speziell unten rum. So wirklich tauglich im Sinne von winddicht war da keine. Und hinten viel zu kurz geschnitten.



Bezüglich Reißverschlüsse: Den Verschluss mit Wachs oder anderen Mitteln einreiben - hilft wirklich sehr gut! Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht, weshalb ich grundsätzlich eher auf Longsleeve setze. Die sind super bequem, slim und angenehm warm - auch im Herbst  Darüber schlichtweg eine dünne (!) Jacke oder auch ein Pullover, falls keinerlei atmungsaktive Kleidung zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## -dave- (15. September 2013)

> Bin mal gespannt auf deinen Bericht in Bezug auf die Rab, vorallendingen ob die Kapuze über den Helm passt.


die kapuze ist eher eng, geht sich nicht aus. 
Größe L war die richtige wahl, von der länge her passts genau. 

habs aber am Rad noch nicht probieren können, das wetter ist zu gut


----------



## vitaminc (15. September 2013)

> die kapuze ist eher eng, geht sich nicht aus.
> Größe L war die richtige wahl, von der länge her passts genau.
> 
> habs aber am Rad noch nicht probieren können, das wetter ist zu gut



Wie fühlt sich die Jacke an, eher so Plastiktüte und Rascheln oder wie würdest Du es beschreiben?

Meine Bestellung der blauen Norröna wurde leider storniert, weil nicht mehr lieferbar. Habe sie jetzt in einer anderen Farbe für 70 EUR bestellt. Dauert sicher bis Mitte nächster Woche bis ich diese da habe.


----------



## -dave- (15. September 2013)

> Wie fühlt sich die Jacke an, eher so Plastiktüte und Rascheln oder wie würdest Du es beschreiben?



also das material ist sehr dünn, noch dünner als ich es erwartet hab(meine erste ultralight jacke). rascheln ist vorhanden ich glaub aber nicht dass es störend ist. ist ned sonderlich laut und das material ist eher weich. ich habs noch nicht versucht aber ich könnt mir vorstellen dass das pertex direkt auf der haut getragen (also z.B. mit kurzärmligen trikot) unangenehm wirken könnte, aber wie gesagt muss ich erst probieren.


----------



## -dave- (15. September 2013)

war heute dann noch eine runde fahren wo ich sie bei der abfahrt an hatte.
was mir aufgefallen ist: 

-leider sind die ärmel so breit geschnitten dass sie bei schnellerer fahrt zu flattern beginnen. 
-die bünde der ärmel schließen bei mir nicht vollkommen ab und verstellen kann man sie nicht (nur gummiband)
-das dünne material ist direkt auf der haut nicht so angenehm

eventuell hätt ich doch eine M versuchen sollen, aber die wär vermutlich dann zu kurz gewesen. 

bin jetzt noch unschlüssig ob ich sie behalte oder verschenke/weiterverkaufe. falls die nörrona zumindest in den ersten 2 punkten besser ist, werd ich die glaub ich auch noch probieren. insofern bin ich auf einen erfahrungsbericht gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (15. September 2013)

-dave- schrieb:


> -leider sind die ärmel so breit geschnitten dass sie bei schnellerer fahrt zu flattern beginnen.
> -die bünde der ärmel schließen bei mir nicht vollkommen ab und verstellen kann man sie nicht (nur gummiband)


 
das haben alle ~100gramm teile gemeinsam und ist der preis für die Kompaktheit/gewichtsreduktion.

richtig schwere jacken haben dann ne allroundausstattung"zusatzgewicht" und sind vom gewebe schwer genug um durch wind nicht nennenswert bewegt zu werden.


----------



## Ulmi (16. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> das haben alle ~100gramm teile gemeinsam und ist der preis für die Kompaktheit/gewichtsreduktion.
> 
> richtig schwere jacken haben dann ne allroundausstattung"zusatzgewicht" und sind vom gewebe schwer genug um durch wind nicht nennenswert bewegt zu werden.



yeaph, is mir aufgefallen...wenn es richtig leicht wird plus 100g dann fallen Kapuzen, Material, Klettverschlüsse etc weg.....dann sind es ja auch wieder die "Notfalljacken" die einfach nur das Auskühlen verhindern sollen


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. September 2013)

die  kann man durchaus öfters als nur für notfälle verwenden, das notfall hört sich bishen extrem an.
 aber stimmt 100gramm teile sind meist nicht so saugemütlich wie schwerere modelle wo nicht Minimalismus im Vordergrund steht.

und decathlon bekommts nicht gebacken zumindest 1-2 mal im jahr paar Heliums für herren in den onlineshop reinzustellen , frauenmodelle alle grössen da für herren alles ausverkauft!!!

falls hier einer von dem Konzern mitlesen tut bitte bringt welche in den shop ich will sie kaufen!!!!


----------



## Ulmi (17. September 2013)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/kaufrausch-1/qloom-p13m3708.html

mmh, plus 5 Euro Rabatt, auf jedenfall ein interessantes Angebot 
Ich hab die Jacke nicht, ich warte noch auf meine Endura....die wiegt aber auch 30g mehr.


----------



## -dave- (17. September 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> http://www.outdoor-broker.de/kaufrausch-1/qloom-p13m3708.html
> 
> mmh, plus 5 Euro Rabatt, auf jedenfall ein interessantes Angebot
> Ich hab die Jacke nicht, ich warte noch auf meine Endura....die wiegt aber auch 30g mehr.



ist halt kein pertex material, insofern kann man nur spekulieren wie gut die dampfdurchlässigkeit ist.


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. September 2013)

jo 60 ist schon viel und da weis mann halt ned so genau was man bekommt....


----------



## vitaminc (18. September 2013)

Die *Norrona Bitihorn Aero 60* in der Farbe: Cool Black ist bei mir eingetroffen.





Die Jacke ist in LIVE etwas heller als auf dem Bild, geht eher in Richtung: GrauBlau... 

Das Material fühlt sich Spitze an, raschelt nicht, samtweich, leicht und luftig. Habe mir Größe L bestellt, bin selbst 1,83 groß und wiege ca. 83kg, normale/sportliche Figur, die Jacke passt wie angegossen. Hinten ist sie länger geschnitten und die Ärmel sind auch schön lang. Reißverschlüsse sind sauber eingearbeitet, generell gewohnte Norrona-Qualität die über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist. Die Zipper an den Armbündchen sind genauso praktisch wie die Tasche an der Brust. Die Mütze lässt sich mittels Zugbänder gut einstellen, generell fällt die Mütze groß aus, ob sie über den Helm passt muss ich prüfen wenn ich daheim bin. Die einstellbare Saumweite ist ebenfalls praktisch, und der Frontreißverschluss geht bis direkt unters Kinn.

Sogar eine kleine Tasche ist dabei, um die Jacke einfach darin eingeknüllt auf ein kleinstmögliches Packmaß zu verkleinern.

Auf den ersten Blick: Tolle Jacke aus hochwertigem Material mit vielen praktischen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Bin schon gespannt wie die Jacke beim Fahren sein wird.

Preis 69,30 EUR bei Freiluftwerk.de (dort gibt es auch noch einen Newsletter-Gutschein für 10 EUR - jedoch erst ab 100 EUR Bestellwert). Ich habe einfach noch paar Kleinigkeiten wie den Norrona /29 Microfiber Neck dazugenommen und Rucksack Rain Flap.. so war die Rechnung am Schluss gerade mal 90 EUR inkl. Versand.


----------



## MucPaul (18. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> das haben alle ~100gramm teile gemeinsam und ist der preis für die Kompaktheit/gewichtsreduktion.
> 
> richtig schwere jacken haben dann ne allroundausstattung"zusatzgewicht" und sind vom gewebe schwer genug um durch wind nicht nennenswert bewegt zu werden.



Also ich habe so eine 100g Windjacke von Scott, die das nicht macht. Die liegt sehr körperbetont an, wiegt ja praktisch nichts und ich kann sie quasi in die Plastikhülle vom Tempo-Taschentuch stecken. Ist natürlich eine reine Windjacke ohne Taschen, aber mit Reissverschluss.
Ideal zum Rennradfahren wenn es abends kühler wird oder beim Downhill den Berg runter. Die habe ich immer dabei im Sommer. Man weiss ja nie...


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Also ich habe so eine 100g Windjacke von Scott, die das nicht macht.


 
0 Plastiktüten rasseln? und auch halbwegs winddicht? modellname bitte.

diese ?
http://www.bergzeit.de/scott-all-mo...rc=henkatenk&gclid=CPLz-oS-1bkCFcGd3godgngAkw

http://www.profirad.de/scott-authen...p-12526.html?gclid=CMbwo6i_1bkCFQOW3godjX8ARQ


----------



## MucPaul (18. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> 0 Plastiktüten rasseln? und auch halbwegs winddicht? modellname bitte.
> 
> diese ?
> http://www.bergzeit.de/scott-all-mo...rc=henkatenk&gclid=CPLz-oS-1bkCFcGd3godgngAkw
> ...



Also meine Jacke ist schon etwas älter, aber vom Schnitt her ist sie wie die vom Profirad aus Deinem Link.
Sie fühlt sich an wie Seide, wiegt irgendwie nichts, ist aber 100% Polyester und raschelt nicht. Ich stecke sie immer ins Rennrad Trikot für den Fall der Fälle. Zusammengefaltet passt sie in die blaue Plastiktasche vom Tempo-Taschentuch. Das Wegpacken war mir wichtig.

Vor allem: sie ist winddicht. Glaubt man kaum, wenn man sie zuerst in der Hand hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (18. September 2013)

naja davon geh ich meist bei Polyester aus, wobei das grösste negativbeispiel die letzte lidl jacke war knap 100g und Polyester aber war schlimmer vom rasseln und müllsackgefühl als viele Nylon teile.

währe nice wennst den modellnamen von deiner rausbekommst und ob es noch kaufbar ist versuch ich dann rauszubekommen, auf gut glück bestellen steht mir schon bis zum hals...und Hersteller wechseln teilweise jährlich das material.

aso hat die überhaupst ne Kapuze?


----------



## vitaminc (18. September 2013)

*Update:* Die Norrona-Kapuze geht natürlich nicht über den Helm, ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, reicht wenn sie über den Kopp geht, lässt sich gut anpassen, dann Helm drüber und fertig.

 @lorenz4510
Ich glaube nicht an eine raschelfreie 100gr Jacke mit Kapuze für wenig Geld, aber lasse mich da gerne eines Besseren belehren!


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. September 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @_lorenz4510_
> Ich glaube nicht an eine raschelfreie 100gr Jacke mit Kapuze für wenig Geld, aber lasse mich da gerne eines Besseren belehren!


 
ich auch ned so ganz das es aber locker möglich ne gut 150gramm jacke raschelfrei zu basteln und das supergünstig 10 hat decathlon gezeigt, leider ohne kapuze.

nur bei 100g...... will sofort haben!!!!!  

MucPaul muss den modellnamen rausfinden dann kann ichs mal zum hardcoretesten bestellen.


----------



## MykBike (27. September 2013)

100 Gramm oO ? 
Jacken selber basteln? Wie ist das denn möglich? Gefühlt ist meine Jacke nen Kilo schwer. (Gefühlt (!) ). Klingt ja wirklich interessant. 10 Euro ist auch ein Schnäppchen in dem Bereich. Aber ich denke bei den bahnenden winterlichen Wetterverhältnissen ist das eher weniger zu empfehlen.


----------



## Andi-one (29. September 2013)

kann hier irgendwer eine Auskunft zur Atmungsaktivität der Vaude Men's Viso Jacket machen ?

http://www.bike24.net/p151133.html?gpo=200985

die Vaude Cosmique Jacket hat in diversen Test's in Bezug auf Atmungsaktivität gut abgeschnitten, wie sieht das im Vergleich zu der Viso Jacket aus?


----------



## lorenz4510 (29. September 2013)

Andi-one schrieb:


> die Vaude Cosmique Jacket hat in diversen Test's in Bezug auf Atmungsaktivität gut abgeschnitten, wie sieht das im Vergleich zu der Viso Jacket aus?


 
die cosmique wird als 100% winddicht verkauft und ist innen zusätzlich mit PU beschichtet wie ne "Regenjacke".
 die viso läuft unter der 80% windabweisend produktgruppe von vaude, somit geht einiges an wind durch dadurch aber auch deutlich mehr Wasserdampf raus.


----------



## Mountone (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe das schon in einem Thread hier erwähnt. Wellensteyn Jacke gefällt mir sehr und ich habe damit nur gute Erfahrungen sammeln können.


----------



## polo (2. Oktober 2013)

ist das diese pseudo ch-marke mit überteuerten wannabe produkten? machen die jetzt auch in "outdoor"?


----------



## Mountone (2. Oktober 2013)

movecs sind vom Preis her günstig. Die Qualität ist auch okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe meine Scott Jacke mal auf die Waage gelegt. 
99g
Ist aus 100% Polyester, fühlt sich aber wie Seide an. Raschelt nicht. Modellname kann ich nicht mehr lesen, da das Etikett weg ist.


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Oktober 2013)

Mountone schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon in einem Thread hier erwähnt. Wellensteyn Jacke gefällt mir sehr und ich habe damit nur gute Erfahrungen sammeln können.


 
nur die teile haben alle gut 1kg und sind für sportliche Aktivitäten......
ein werbeaccount.....


----------



## Mountone (9. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nur die teile haben alle gut 1kg und sind für sportliche Aktivitäten......
> ein werbeaccount.....




Die Teile für Sommer/Herbst haben gut 1 kg??????


----------



## lorenz4510 (9. Oktober 2013)

na dann gieb mal nen link zu dem tollen teil das du meinst, ich will mir das gewicht ansehen.


----------



## vitaminc (11. Oktober 2013)

Mit Movecs meint er bestimmt sowas hier:
http://www.zweiradacht.com/zweiradacht-p608h27s156-Movecs-Softshell-Jac.html

Ich denke das Zeugs siedelt sich auf Aldi-Niveau an.


----------



## Ulmi (11. Oktober 2013)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/endura-me...QQAiw&_cid=21_1_-1_9_2298_333437_20517997165_

hab die Endura Jacke (in grün) Preis / Leistung passt, sportlich geschnitten, top zum Rennradln, Joggen oder aufs MTB, flattert nix, angenehm zu tragen...gibt es von mir ne Kaufempfehlung. Gew. um die 120g, verpackbar in ein kleines Säckerl welches ungefähr so groß ist wie ne Cola Dose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountone (11. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> na dann gieb mal nen link zu dem tollen teil das du meinst, ich will mir das gewicht ansehen.



Schau mal bei Wellensteyn. Online würde ich aber nicht kaufen, keine Ahnung warum kosten die Jacken da zwei Mal mehr als in einem Geschäft, wo diese verkauft werden. Ich habe eine Verkäuferin gefragt, warum das so ist, konnte ich es nicht so genau nachvollziehen können. Sonst Amazon? Ebay, nicht Flohmarkt. Und ich habe den Thread nicht genau durchgelesen, stimmt. Da wird nach extra dünen Jacke gesucht nichts für Stadtrundfahrt (Nicht Standfahrt ). Notabene was könntest du besonders empfehlen und warum? Welche Erfahrungen hast du dann mit der von dir empfohlenen Jacke gesammelt?  So richtig konnte ich es aus deinem Beitrag nicht herauslesen


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. Oktober 2013)

ok nochmal für dich hier geht's um dünne winddichte jacken, die halbwegs leicht sind, somit für sportliche Aktivitäten geeignet.

du kommst hier mit nem Möchtegern modekonzern daher der grundsätzlich nur Kleidung im Sortiment hat die schwer wie blei ist, da es bei diesem Konzern egal ist wie schwer sowas ist, haupsache hübsch anzuschaun.

 im onlinekatalog muss ich nicht grossartig suchen da ich weis was die führen und davon ist rein garnix für Sport geeignet und ebenfall ist alles von dehnen schwer wie blei.

darum sagte ich ja gieb nen link von dem wovon du redest.


----------



## gpzmandel (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe die Vaude Men's Air Jacket II wiegt so um die 105g und hält 
den Wind super ab. Ich fahre die Jacke jetzt schon das 2 Jahr und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Noch ein Tipp bitte eine Nr. größer kaufen also wenn L in XL bestellen und so weiter. 

Gruß gpzmandel


----------



## CG429 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe diese Jacke und bin top zufrieden.
http://www.bergfreunde.de/mountain-equipment-arclight-jacket-hardshelljacke/

Macht jede Bewegung auf dem Bike mit, ist sehr leicht und hat ein minimales Packmass.

Gruss Thomas


----------

